# What'S It Called?



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Been given a Sekonda 3077 that has a broken bracelet

and need to source the part. It's the curved piece that

goes around the spring bar between the lugs and fits

snugly up against the case(if you know what I mean).

What's that bit called?

Better still where can I get the right piece?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

This is the bit


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Raptor said:


> What's that bit called?
> 
> Better still where can I get the right piece?


Generally known as 'Bracelet Curved End Pieces'.

You could try looking for the correct Sekonda part on eBay - all I can say is Good Luck !

Alternatively you might want to try modifying and fitting one of Cousins' generic bracelet end pieces.

PS - Had some fun and games modding a pair of Seiko curved end pieces recently, myself. :butcher:

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=60558&st=30


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Watch Bracelet End Pieces

Depending on the bracelet it may be easier to source a new bracelet

Try Cousins. I believe they sell end pieces.

Edit - Beaten to it by SEIKO7A38Fan


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mutley said:


> Edit - Beaten to it by SEIKO7A38Fan


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Watch Bracelet End Pieces Obviously









Thanks guys


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Been given a Sekonda 3077 that has a broken bracelet and need to source the part.
> 
> It's the curved piece that goes around the spring bar between the lugs and fits snugly up against the case ....


Looking at this photo of a Sekonda 3077:

.... although it looks *at first glance* like a 'normal' (separate) curved end piece -

I'm not sure that it is - I think this one *might* be integral to the bracelet.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I have the watch here and it isn't integral.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Looking at this photo of a Sekonda 3077


It must have been an optical illusion.


----------

